# Looking For A Campground Around San Antonio Tx



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I found out that I am not traveling for work this weekend and want to camp around San Antonio TX. Someone please provide me with a recommendation. I am still pretty green at camping and need help getting familiar with the camp sites in South Texas


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

How close to San Antonio do you want to be and what type of camping do you want to do?

If you want state park type camping then Clicky here
That is a list of about 30 State Parks within 100 miles of San Antonio or you can scroll down and click on the link at the bottom of that page and get a list of 9 State Parks within 60 miles of San Antonio. Just as a side note: If you like State Park Camping and you plan to do alot of it I recommend you buy the Texas State Park Pass. It is $60 per year and it gives you free daily entrance fees at parks for everyone in your vehicle (Most parks are around $3-5 per day per person) plus when you buy it you will get a set of 4 coupons in the mail when you get your permanent card. The coupons are each for one night at half price (most parks charge between $20-30 per night) so you really get most of your money back right there.

We just stayed at a park called Pecan Park in San Marcos at the end of June. It is about 52 miles from the heart of San Antonio. It has full hookups if you want that type of camping. The last spring break Texas Outbackers Rally was held there. Another Clicky Here for their website.

Perhaps some of the other Outbackers from that area will chime in with their ideas.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> I found out that I am not traveling for work this weekend and want to camp around San Antonio TX. Someone please provide me with a recommendation. I am still pretty green at camping and need help getting familiar with the camp sites in South Texas


We've camped at Guadalupe River SP (northwest of SA). The river is great to tube on and water is cold, even in August. Also good is Garner SP on the Frio R. That is west of San Antonio. Good swimming and tubing. Both state parks might be busy now, but have sites with water and electricity. Try this website: [post="0"]www.traveltex.com[/post]

Should be lots of rv parks around New Braunfels and Canyon Lake. Try the Trailer Life Directory website.

from Belton, TX


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you're travelling just for work and want a place with all the amenities, try Blazing Star (could not get the link to upload)
or the Admiralty http://www.admiraltyrvresort.com/.

I've heard nothing but good about both.

There are scads of other parks in the area.

Mark


----------



## akelleytx (Jul 23, 2008)

mswalt said:


> If you're travelling just for work and want a place with all the amenities, try Blazing Star (could not get the link to upload)
> or the Admiralty http://www.admiraltyrvresort.com/.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good about both.
> ...


I have stayed at the Admiralty. All the amenities and close to Sea World with a shuttle. Very clean and nice. Highly recommend.

Alyssa


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and recommendations in locating a camping site. Serving our country also has it's benefits. I managed to get a place at the Air Force Recreational Areas on Canyon Lake. They only have Nine RV sites and 60 tent sites on their 141 acre spread. The site is on the lake for $15 an night with FULL hook-ups. I greatly appreciate input. Thanks Paul


----------

